# classical composer that are mad genieous, they were not all there but there music is?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Imagine a '' funny'' petit monsieur ala Tournesol in Tintin like i post about, always vacant probably authistic, asperger high level of intelligence, but he so ''space out odd'' that people that knew them said: It's impossible to talk to them they talk dont or hardly listen not out of malice, but there not all there there vacant base on a mental illness, but wrote incredible stuff.

I wonder who fit in this category this strange labeliing ''authistic or asperger ''mad'' genieous(mad not said in a pernicious way, but a good way) thus said meaning highly intellectual andvery very odd lke classical composer and cubism, classical composer that would explain there music tedieously and everyone would be hmm jeez were lost , complex minds, people difficult to size because there that smart.

Im not authistic or asperger, but i happen to study behavioral in human specie has a hobby of mine.
I thank the folloowing :The readers, friends , followers, musicologist of the world, art lovers, passionated souls .

I may have an i.q of 125 but i dont feel that smart but smarter than the norm but not genieous , this is so sad, at 125 i still feel morronic, i could be so mutch smarter , but im working on it day and night, musicology trough book, i just order Françoise Ferrand Guide de la musique du moyen-age(hmm tasty in detail, exhaustive like i like and seek, information & data to load , i remind you al were machine thee smartest one, more so than computers and whatever this is all, what your cue on all of this , if you care to comment?

Kind folks of talk classical i cherrish :tiphat:


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Been looking at Schumann recently and possibly he fitted the bill, but maybe he was more seriously ill than that. He did end up in an asylum!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> I may have an i.q of 125 but i dont feel that smart but smarter than the norm but not genieous , this is so sad, at 125 i still feel morronic, i could be so mutch smarter


Well, you share an IQ with Richard Feynman then. He was pretty smart for a guy with an IQ of 125. 

As for mad genius, it may not entirely be just a stereotype. Anyone who is exceptionally brilliant in some field, and very passionate about it, is inevitably perhaps going to have some difficulty connecting to the rest of society. It is noteworthy though that this stereotype is not always followed by all geniuses, and Feynman was in fact a case in point: he was as normal and down to earth a person as you could imagine.

I think that with geniuses, we all have a tendency to look for any little eccentricity as a sign of how mad a genius the person is, while non-geniuses get a free pass in that regard. So perhaps, with geniuses, we tend to exaggerate little eccentricities that almost all people have.

But of course, some geniuses do go thoroughly nuts (though I suspect in the case of Schumann it wasn't his genius; it was probably syphilis or something, and Beethoven was perhaps a sad genius rather than a mad one).


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

brianvds said:


> It is noteworthy though that this stereotype is not always followed by all geniuses, and Feynman was in fact a case in point: he was as normal and down to earth a person as you could imagine.


I'll disagree with that. Such a colorful person - bongo drums, cracking safes, drugs, sketching nudes... :lol:


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Scriabin who became nuts, as did his music. Ivor Gurney who was damaged by his military service in WW1.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I'll disagree with that. Such a colorful person - bongo drums, cracking safes, drugs, sketching nudes... :lol:


Well, he _was_ eccentric, but not in the antisocial or indeed even asocial sense.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I would not be inclined to agree that Scriabin and Schumann belong in this category. Scriabin was driven by his philosophical and spiritual interests related to his study of Theosophy, as were hundreds of thousands of people at the time, and while he might've appeared eccentric, he wasn't a "nut"; and Schumann's mental instability may have been as much related to syphilis than to other causes, though he was prone to depression. But there have been tragic examples of mental illness, such as Hugo Wolf, who perhaps wrote the greatest leider (poems set to music) of all time before eventually ending up in a mental asylum.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Smetana and Ravel also went insane, or suffered severe mental issues..


----------

